# Type: Indiana Jones



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Curious what type people think Indiana Jones might be.

When I think about Indiana Jones, I think: bow tie + academic enthusiasm = NT
Then: three day old scruff + face punch = SP

Ignore the fact that he's not real, I'm sure this kind of
person could, maybe does exist in real life. 

What interests me is how does a person decide what type someone is when 
they have such a seemingly conflicting temperament?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

i'm torn bt entp, estp


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

He seems kind of ISTP to me.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

I think he's an ENTP 7w6. Indiana Jones was one of my childhood heroes so I consumed most of the media that featured him, including the books and the Young Indiana Jones shows. The most popular view of him is of the adventurer from the movies, which could definitely make him seem like more of an STP, but the other material covering his younger years comes off much more as an NT. He was always very curious and obsessed with absorbing information and most of the journeys he went on weren't just for the experiences themselves, but so that he could gain some type of better understanding of the world/a particular subject or to try and correct a perceived injustice (I think he has a 1 in his trifix as well).


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Hands literally in the dirt and concrete digging for artifacts I think has got to be Se, though I'm not sure.

Putting all the theories together, does seem like N, but, his Ti could definitely handle it.

Just based on his personality, E, but in the movie, probably more accurate an I. So Ti Se, I'd say ISTP is what they were going for, but I think his E bled through a bit. ISTP/ ESTP. Ti Se/ Se Ti


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci (Jun 20, 2011)

Actually, I'm an INFJ and being Indiana Jones (Jane?) is my life's work more or less. I'm hitting it from another angle--he was an archeologist and I'm a paleontologist. But I've wanted to be him since I was old enough to talk. I don't know how much of this is part of my INFJ. Intuition helps with science (this degree has been like clawing my way up a brick wall because of the math) and my determination to have what I want has definitely helped.

I associate Indiana Jones with a taste for adventure and independence and intuition. I'm an ambitious little fucker but I don't know if this has anything to do with being an INFJ either. But someone else probably knows. So please enlighten me? I've never met another INFJ.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Academically inclined ISTP. When in introvert mode in the university he's Ti-Ni. When he puts on the fedora and brandishes the whip to seek out the ark of the covenant, he becomes Ti-Se.

I really think he is a Ti-dom, and no INTP could pull off all those stunts.:tongue:

Harrison Ford is probably INTJ though.


----------

